# HELP! Toy Poodle lethargic and in a lot of pain after Leptospirosis and Lyme vaccine?



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

The vet has always told me to call immediately if there is any signs of lethargy, vomiting, or diarrhea. Your puppy should not be lethargic. That's a danger sign. Call your vet immediately. If they're closed there will be an emergency number. I wouldn't wait until morning. Good luck and keep us updated.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

If she is eating and drinking and pottying, she's probably okay. But if she is truly lethargic, not moving around,or responding to you, BE WORRIED! Many vets do not rec. the Lepto vaccine for toy dogs or Doxies because they will sometimes have a really bad reaction to this vaccine. If you think this is the case.GET HER TO A VET!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I agree with the others. Don't wait one second. Get to the vet now. It's better to be safe than sorry. Lethargy is not a good sign. Let us know how she is. Lots of positive vibes coming your way.


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

So sorry your fur baby is not taking her shots well. I can't help but agree with the advice given. Better to be safe!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

How is she today? I hope she is feeling better.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I hope she is OK. In the future please consider getting only one shot at a time. My vet does not charge for additional visits as only a shot up is given. I would also skip the Lepto vaccine as there are lots of adverse reactions especially with small dogs and it is not all that effective.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

How is she today? With these symptoms my vet said to call immediately as this could be an allergic reaction. 

*CT Girl -* Lepto scares the crap out of me but Bella gets it yearly. In the area I currently live it us quite prevalent. I will definitely be reevaluating this before her next series when we are in our new location.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Lepto scares me too. Swizzle did get the shot once when there was an outbreak in our area. I declined it once. On my last visit my vet said she no longer gives it because of the risk to benefit ratio. I know work is ongoing with this vaccination and will keep an open mind. I do try to minimize risk with all shots by only getting one at a time and I have the vet administer a Benadryl shot at that time too. My vet is very patient as we debate the pros and cons of each shot. It is hard to know what is the right choice.


----------



## Miyas Mommy (Oct 22, 2012)

Not sure how true this is but my breeder told me to never have lepto done because it can affect poodles immune system. Weather they have been fine before with lepto before or not. I hope your baby is ok


----------

